# Tire options for the spare rim



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There's a local guy selling a spare rim for a pretty good price, I've considered getting another for drag skinnies. I'm not sure if the OEM tire on the spare could handle 1/4 mile track speeds, so, is there a tire available that would fit on it? Width would be more important than diameter.

Thanks. :cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I wouldn't run the stock spare tire down the quarter but that's just me. Any skinny should do. Just check the recommended rim width first. Just remember, the narrower you go, it's going to feel like your driving on tooth picks up front. I'd go 28" tall to preload some weight to the rear. Every bit helps.


----------

